# Wireless card

## edge87

Im getting ready to install Gentoo on my laptop after it going so well on my desktop, i ran into a small problem though, i have a 

```
Gigabyte GN-WI01GS mini PCI WLAN Card(Turbo)
```

 Lspci calls it ralink rt2561/rt61. i need to get a driver for it and somehow get it online so i can connect to the network and od a network install. everytime i'd press iwconfig it would say No wireless extension found, and i assume it has to do with the drivers. if anybody knows where to trouble shoot this at i'd be much greatfull.

----------

## oumpah-pah

Make sure the module is loaded:

```
lsmod
```

I think it is called 'rt2500', or something similar. If it is not loaded, try:

```
modprobe rt2500
```

----------

## zoomie66

I've also got an RT2500 based mini-pci wifi card and I'd like to offer you condolences on the suffering you're about to endure in configuring it.  :Razz:   I've got mine up and running well now, but only after about two weeks of headaches trying to get it to work with WPA encryption.  Since you're just getting started with it, I thought I'd offer some tips that might help you along later on, but it might not solve your immediate need.

oumpah-pah is correct about the driver...it is rt2500.  

I'm not sure if the rt2500 driver is on the install CD because I installed Gentoo on my notebook via its wired NIC.  But once you've got a basic Gentoo system installed, you'll need to:

```
emerge rt2500
```

The rt2500 drivers don't work well with net-wireless/wpa_supplicant...well at least my wifi card doesn't.  Your mileage may vary.  Even though it doesn't work with wpa_supplicant, WPA is still possible using just the wireless-tools.  The below listed code is what I used in my /etc/conf.d/net file to configure my wifi card with WPA.  Remember, I don't have wpa_supplicant installed.

First: 

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

Then edit /etc/conf.d/net with:

```
 modules=( "!iwconfig" )

config_ra0=( "192.168.1.101/24" )

routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

preup () {

        iwconfig ra0 mode managed

        iwconfig ra0 essid "insert_your_own_ssid"

        iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK

        iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=TKIP

        iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="insert_your_own_password"

        return 0

}
```

Now the above configuration is for a static IP.  If you want a dynamic IP, just substitute it with this:

```
config_ra0=( "dhcp" )
```

 And remove the routes_ra0 line.  iwconfig recognizes my wifi card as ra0...yours may differ, but other people with RT2500 based cards also have ra0.

I'm sorry, but I lost the config file I used when I configured it for WEP.  If I recall correctly, it was easier to figure out WEP than WPA.  But WPA offers you better security, so I'd suggest you avoid WEP, unless you absolutely have to use it.

Good Luck and I hope that my above info might help you.

----------

## oumpah-pah

There's also a guide on Gentoo wiki.

----------

## vai777

For my ralink usb card this works fine http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

----------

## edge87

the RT2500 modprobe isn't part of the live cd which presents me with another problem. how do i get this file into the kernel and able to be used? i havn't worked much with drivers (that wern't already included) this is my first attempt at a wireless install, and if i had a wire i would of used it.

----------

## oumpah-pah

Well, the simplest way would be using wired ethernet during installation, and then include rt2500 into your kernel.

----------

## zoomie66

If you don't have the option of using a wired connection, get the binary drivers onto a usb thumbdrive or a  hard drive partition that you can access during the install.  Then boot with the live CD and use modprobe to enable the driver.

----------

## justincataldo

 *edge87 wrote:*   

> Im getting ready to install Gentoo on my laptop after it going so well on my desktop, i ran into a small problem though, i have a 
> 
> ```
> Gigabyte GN-WI01GS mini PCI WLAN Card(Turbo)
> ```
> ...

 You need to emerge rt61. (They are masked). That's all I know so far... trying to get mine working also...

----------

